# Topher's Trees at Winter Park anyone?



## chrismjx (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had a 5-mountain pass for the last 10 years and I decided I finally needed a switch. This year I got a Winter Park/Copper pass, and I'm trying to find a place I was told about called Topher's Run or Topher's Trees at WP. It doesn't appear on the trail maps, so I was hoping a kindly soul might point me in the right direction? I appreciate any assistance you can provide


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

2 safety huts (at least in the 90's) and very fun. WP has some of the best runs you will find. Just meet up with some locals and tag along. Mary Jane has the best trees and if there's over 8" of freshies get there early and head the the Ridge. You might have to do some hiking out but as fun as it gets.

Sorry on Topher's trees location, just can't publicly give out info like that. 

P.S. The trees skiers right off the beginning of the Zephyer lift don't have a happy ending, shy away from those. They might look like pillows.


----------



## chrismjx (Jun 29, 2011)

mallrat said:


> 2 safety huts (at least in the 90's) and very fun. WP has some of the best runs you will find. Just meet up with some locals and tag along. Mary Jane has the best trees and if there's over 8" of freshies get there early and head the the Ridge. You might have to do some hiking out but as fun as it gets.
> 
> Sorry on Topher's trees location, just can't publicly give out info like that.
> 
> P.S. The trees skiers right off the beginning of the Zephyer lift don't have a happy ending, shy away from those. They might look like pillows.


Ha ha! Yeah, I knew that would be the first response I'd get  (not posting that info publicly). I just hoped I might get lucky. It's true, we can't have the tourists wrecking the good stuff for us Coloradans. Guess I'll have to just explore the whole area myself. I WILL find it. Maybe I'll see you there!

Anyone else who may want to PM me the location, so its not "public" info, that would be AWESOME. I will make it up to you some day if you wanna meet up on the mountain!


----------



## chrismjx (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, after typing that post, I thought it was "Coloradoan"(?) but the spell-check said it was "Coloradan" so I went with that. Then I googled this link, which will shed some light on the discrepancy, y'know, for those late-evening arguments at the bars:

Coloradan or Coloradoan? - The Denver Post


----------

